# Welche soziale Netzwerke benutzt ihr?



## Tekin (11. August 2011)

Mich würde mal interessieren, welche soziale Netzwerke ihr im Bezug Gaming so nutzt. 

Was haltet ihr von sozialen Netzwerken wie:

Playerforge
XChar
Xfire 


Gibt es noch andere Gamernetzwerke, die ich nicht kenne? Wenn ich was vergessen habe, könnt ihr das gerne ergänzen!
Ich freue mich über eure Rückmeldung. 
Grüße, Tekin


----------



## Zukane (11. August 2011)

Facebook und sonst kaum was.

Andere Programme wären dann noch ICQ, Skype und Steam :/


----------



## Davatar (11. August 2011)

Da gabs mal son Avatar-Netzwerk in dem man die Char-Namen von vergangenen (und aktuellen) MMOs angeben und Ingame-Bekanntschaften von früher suchen konnte. Keine Ahnung mehr wie das heisst und weiss auch nicht, ob sich das durchgesetzt hat. Habs mir mal angeschaut als es noch recht neu war.

Aber eigentlich verwend ich nix ausser Facebook und auch das brauch ich eigentlich nur um den Kontakt mit den Leuten aufrecht zu halten, die ich in den Ferien kennenlern.


----------



## Dolzi (11. August 2011)

Das Irish Pub, das es 50 Meter die Strasse runter gibt


----------



## Reflox (11. August 2011)

Facebook und Steam. Manchmal noch Skype, das aber eher selten. 

Mehr braucht man auch nicht.


----------



## floppydrive (11. August 2011)

1. Skype, ICQ, MSN sind keine Sozialen Netzwerke sondern Messenger

2. Steam ist auch kein Soziales Netzwerk, sondern ein Tool mit Community Anbindung

3. Ich selber nutze nur Facebook da es noch kein richtiges ordentliches soziales Netzwerk für Gamer gibt, die Gemeinde organisiert sich doch eher in Foren/Community


----------



## Konov (11. August 2011)

Benutze nur zwei Messenger sporadisch: ICQ und Skype, aber wirklich selten. Steam ebenfalls, aber nur zum Zocken, ich hab da keine Kontakte.
"Soziale Netzwerke" (ein absolutes Unwort), benutze ich keine.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (11. August 2011)

keines...

messenger... keines. hatte mal ne icq adresse die wohl auch noch funktionieren sollte, kenne die daten aber nicht mehr.

ganz ehrlich, ich bin ein mensch der sowas nicht braucht. die leute, mit denen ich kontakt halten möchte, haben wie ich eine e-mail adresse. mir reicht das.


----------



## Grushdak (11. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> "Soziale Netzwerke" (ein absolutes Unwort)


/sign


Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> keines...
> messenger... keines ...
> ganz ehrlich, ich bin ein mensch der sowas nicht braucht. die leute, mit denen ich kontakt halten möchte, haben wie ich eine e-mail adresse. mir reicht das.


/dito /sign
Und Telefon & e-mail & Post reicht auch über Kontinente hinaus vollkommen aus.
Wer aber auf Tratsch & Klatsch aus ist - der braucht imo eben z.B. Facebook, Twitter und Konsorten.

greetz


----------



## Deathstyle (11. August 2011)

Facebook. Ich bin viel zu faul für ein weiteres.


----------



## Ellesmere (11. August 2011)

Facebook- hauptsächlich um die Zeit im Büro "rumzukriegen"....


----------



## Jordin (11. August 2011)

ebenfalls Facebook - und ja, ich schäme mich dafür, aber watt mutt datt mutt


----------



## Kamsi (11. August 2011)

warum soll man sich für facebook schämen - ist besser als den kontakt zu den leuten zu verlieren


----------



## Noxiel (11. August 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> warum soll man sich für facebook schämen - ist besser als den kontakt zu den leuten zu verlieren



Richtig. Briefe, Emails und Telefonapparate sind ja nicht mehr modern genug.


----------



## Schrottinator (11. August 2011)

buffed.de ^^


----------



## Deathstyle (11. August 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Richtig. Briefe, Emails und Telefonapparate sind ja nicht mehr modern genug.



Man kann auch das Auto, das Fahrrad oder den Bus stehen lassen und die 14 Km zu Fuß gehen.


----------



## Schrottinator (11. August 2011)

Das Fahrrad macht aber mehr Spaß ^^


----------



## floppydrive (11. August 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Richtig. Briefe, Emails und Telefonapparate sind ja nicht mehr modern genug.



Warum du die email da reinschmeißt ist mir total rätselhaft   

Dumme Unsinnig Behauptung von verklemmten Leuten, wenn man nicht mit der Zeit gehen will ist das ein persönliches Problem aber die neue Technik zu verteufeln ist der falsche Weg. Gerade durch Facebook, email, Messenger kann man Kontakt zu Leuten halten die auch 1000 km entfernt sind. Ein Brief schreiben, ok für offizielle Dokumente etc sehr gut zu gebrauchen aber für das berichten über Urlaubserinnerungen? Da schick ich doch lieber fix ne email mit paar Bildern an alle Verwandten und gut ist.


Wer z.b. eine Fernbeziehung führt wird sich über Skype etc freuen einfach mal Abends 1-2 Stunden Informationen austauschen und den Partner sehen, ich sehe da nichts falsches dran, aber gut bleibt ruhig bei euren Briefen wenn ihr gern "Oldschool" seit.


----------



## Potpotom (11. August 2011)

Einige sind halt grundsätzlich gegen den Mainstream... nicht aus Überzeugung, einfach nur der Tatsache geschuldet, sich abgrenzen zu müssen.

Who cares...


----------



## Bloodletting (11. August 2011)

Facebook und Google+.
Sobald Google+ auf 1.0 geht, wird Facebook komplett "gelöscht".


----------



## Katzenwerfer (11. August 2011)

MeinVZ und Skype, ICQ war ich seit 3 Jahren net mehr on und Frazenbuch brauch ich net, da alle meine Kontakte bei Mein- oder StudiVZ sind.
Sonst kann ich nur auf das sagenumwobene Telefon hinweisen.


----------



## Sin (11. August 2011)

Ich habe meinVZ damals genutzt, dann gelöscht, dann Myspace benutzt und wieder gelöscht und nun hänge ich "noch" bei Facebook, wechsle aber zu GooglePlus.

Btw, keine Ahnung ob es hier reinpasst, aber habe noch 150 Einladungen für Google Plus über klick mich hart für invite


----------



## jeef (11. August 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Einige sind halt grundsätzlich gegen den Mainstream... nicht aus Überzeugung, einfach nur der Tatsache geschuldet, sich abgrenzen zu müssen.
> 
> Who cares...



Ich bin aus Überzeugung gegen den Mainstream  da dieser meiner Meinung nach noch nie was wertvolles geliefert hat 
Gerade bei so Sachen wie Facebook und Co. die man wirklich nicht braucht.


----------



## Arosk (11. August 2011)

Xfire = Social Network? Hab ich was verpasst?

Bei mir nennt sich das Messenger und das schon seit über 5 Jahren.


----------



## Razyl (11. August 2011)

Kein Facebook, aber dafür mehr oder weniger sporadisch Google+. 

Ansonsten noch raptr.com, aber auch nur wegen Stundenmessung der Spiele. Ansonsten brauch ich soziale Netzwerke nicht. Dank E-Mail und Telefon/SMS kann ich auch ohne Facebook mit den Leuten mich unterhalten, mit denen ich mich auch unterhalten will. Und nicht mit Person X, die ich vor Y Jahren mal kennen gelernt habe... brrr.


----------



## Kamsi (11. August 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Richtig. Briefe, Emails und Telefonapparate sind ja nicht mehr modern genug.





Wozu Buffed online wenn es die Printausgabe gibt - wozu die buffed printausgabe wenn niemand online spiele spielt.

wozu community foren wenn du sowas mit deinem nachbarn reden könntest

wozu dein moderator posten wenn du so extrem gegegen web 1.0 und 2.0 bist 

Willkommen im 21ten Jahrhundert bzw emails lass ich noch gelten aber telefongespräche wann haben da da noch die leute zeit für heutzutage und briefe sind meistens 2 bis 3 tage unterwegs und bis dahin kann schon wieder soviel passiert sein 

ich bin auch erst relativ spät zum web 2.0 gekommen und war nie gross interessiert aber es ist da und es ganz nett


----------



## Felix^^ (11. August 2011)

Skype und das von allen geliebte Steam.


----------



## Konov (11. August 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Einige sind halt grundsätzlich gegen den Mainstream... nicht aus Überzeugung, einfach nur der Tatsache geschuldet, sich abgrenzen zu müssen.
> 
> Who cares...



Also ich weiß nicht wie es bei den anderen ist, aber ich persönlich habe etwas gegen die meisten Leute, die mir bei Facebook und Co. "begegnen".
Ich hab da meine Erfahrungen gemacht und das hat mir gereicht um mich davon "loszusagen". Hinzu kommt für mich persönlich, dass ich es auch nicht brauche.
Ich bin gleichzeitig sicher, dass es bei Facebook auch Leute gibt, die eben nicht so sind, wie die, die mich dazu gebracht haben, mich dort abzumelden. Das ist irgendwie trotzdem kein Grund, mich wieder anzumelden 

Desweiteren habe ich irgendwie einfach kein Interesse daran, wer gerade was macht und warum und hin und her... Wenn ich was wissen will, rufe ich die betroffene Person an oder schreibe eine SMS. Insoweit bin ich "modern".
Aber was "soziale Netzwerke" betrifft (die im übrigen keine sozialen Netzwerke sind, der Name ist eine fehlgeleitete Interpretation), bin ich wohl unmodern.

So muss eben jeder selbst wissen, WARUM er etwas nicht mag oder boykottiert.


----------



## Davatar (11. August 2011)

jeef schrieb:


> Ich bin aus Überzeugung gegen den Mainstream  da dieser meiner Meinung nach noch nie was wertvolles geliefert hat
> Gerade bei so Sachen wie Facebook und Co. die man wirklich nicht braucht.


Na dann hoff ich schwer, dass Du weder klassische, noch Pop-, Rock-, Hard Rock-, elektronische, Volksmusik Musik, Heavy Metal oder sonst irgendwas hörst, das in den letzten 50 Jahren Mainstream war. Ahja und ich hoffe schwer Du schaust keine Hollywood-Filme, trinkst keine Cola und weder europäisches, noch amerikanisches Bier und isst auch keinen Döner oder McDonalds Food. Denn das alles ist Mainstream.


----------



## Tilbie (11. August 2011)

Ich hab xFire, Steam, Skype und Twitter.

Twitter nur damit ich ncht 5x am Tag die geleiche Seite aufrufe nur um zu wissen ob was neues da is.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. August 2011)

Facebook, Last.fm, Steam, MSN und Skype.

Facebook halt für das Übliche. Durch Last.fm bleibe ich eigentlich immer auf dem Laufenden in Sachen Konzerte oder neue Alben von meinen Lieblingsbands. Hab auch schon die eine oder andere Band dadurch entdeckt, wirklich toll. Und natürlich um zu sehen, wiev iel ich höre ^^. Steam für Spiele und sowat, MSN hab ich seit Jahren und Skype halt fürs Skypen.


----------



## Deanne (11. August 2011)

Aktiv nutze ich eigentlich nur Facebook. Zwar habe ich noch einen Studivz-Account, aber der ist seit Monaten inaktiv. Bei Last.fm bin ich auch, aber ich toggle recht selten und bin kaum aktiv.

Um Facebook kommt man leider nicht herum, wenn man mit Bekannten und Kommilitonen in Kontakt bleiben will. Viele geben ihre Mail-Adresse gar nicht mehr heraus und wenn man sich über Uni-Angelegenheiten austauschen will, braucht man einfach einen Account. Parties und Veranstaltungen aller Art werden ja auch nur noch über diese Seite geplant und auf Zu- bzw. Absagen per SMS braucht man gar nicht mehr zu warten.

Zudem nutze ich Facebook für meine Model-Angelegenheiten, lade Fotos hoch und bleibe mit Fotografen und Auftraggebern in Kontakt. Facebook lässt sich ganz gut als Portfolio nutzen, da fast jeder dort aktiv ist. Leider muss man dadurch auch sehr aufmerksam sein, wo die eigenen Fotos landen.


----------



## The Reptil (11. August 2011)

würde mich riesig google+ Einladung freuen 

*ganzliebguck*


----------



## Laxera (11. August 2011)

lolz....bin "unfreiwillig" bei grimassenbuch angemeldet, nutze ICQ (find des praktisch)......aber sonst?

nix....habe mich auch lange gegen das grimassenbuch gewehrt, bis es mal was zu gewinnen gab und ich mit machen wollte (hab zum glück keine wirklich wichtigen daten auf grimassenbuch gepackt und auch keine peinlichen fotos (solche hab ich auch nicht....betrinke mich nie (1x betrunken....fand es scheiße, deshalb: nie wieder!), nehme keine drogen etc.)

mfg LAX


----------



## BlizzLord (12. August 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Einige sind halt grundsätzlich gegen den Mainstream... nicht aus Überzeugung, einfach nur der Tatsache geschuldet, sich abgrenzen zu müssen.
> 
> Who cares...



Oder es gefallen einem einfach nicht die Tatsachen das Facebook auf deine Privatssphäre einen scheiss dreck gibt aber das ist wiederum eine andere Geschichte. 



> würde mich riesig google+ Einladung freuen



Wenn du einen google account(den normalen halt) hast einfach irgendwo eines dieser google+(i like dinger da) in artikeln suchen drauf klicken und von dort aus dann einen account erstellen(in den normalen google account musst du eingeloggt sein).

Feddich.


----------



## Noxiel (12. August 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Man kann auch das Auto, das Fahrrad oder den Bus stehen lassen und die 14 Km zu Fuß gehen.


Jetzt erklär' mir mal effektiven Unterschied beim Zeitaufwand zwischen einer Meldung auf Facebook und dem Schreiben einer Email? 




floppydrive schrieb:


> Warum du die email da reinschmeißt ist mir total rätselhaft


Weil der Kontakt mit Leuten über große Strecken vor der "Erfindung" von sozialen Netzwerken mindestens genauso gut funktioniert hat wie jetzt mit dem Branchenprimus. 



floppydrive schrieb:


> Dumme Unsinnig Behauptung von verklemmten Leuten, wenn man nicht mit der Zeit gehen will ist das ein persönliches Problem aber die neue Technik zu verteufeln ist der falsche Weg. Gerade durch Facebook, email, Messenger kann man Kontakt zu Leuten halten die auch 1000 km entfernt sind. Ein Brief schreiben, ok für offizielle Dokumente etc sehr gut zu gebrauchen aber für das berichten über Urlaubserinnerungen? Da schick ich doch lieber fix ne email mit paar Bildern an alle Verwandten und gut ist.


Für mich nur ein weiterer Beleg mit welcher Aggressivität und Voreingenommenheit der vermeintliche Mehrgewinn durch Facebook herbeigeredet wird. Es wird gerade so getan, als ob die unkomplizierte und schnelle Art der Kommunikation erst mit FB möglich geworden wäre.



floppydrive schrieb:


> Wer z.b. eine Fernbeziehung führt wird sich über Skype etc freuen einfach mal Abends 1-2 Stunden Informationen austauschen und den Partner sehen, ich sehe da nichts falsches dran, aber gut bleibt ruhig bei euren Briefen wenn ihr gern "Oldschool" seit.


 
Ich benutze auch ICQ und gelegentlich Skype, die nähere Beziehung zu FB und inwieweit man sich beim freiwilligen Verzicht auf Letzteres als Oldschool bezeichnen lassen muß, ist für mich aber doch sehr fraglich. 
Hat sich für einige das mentale Fundament denn wirklich schon so gefestigt, dass man, um mit der Zeit zu gehen, unbedingt Facebook braucht? Gottogott, da bleibe ich dann doch lieber alt.


----------



## Konov (12. August 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Jetzt erklär' mir mal effektiven Unterschied beim Zeitaufwand zwischen einer Meldung auf Facebook und dem Schreiben einer Email?
> 
> Weil der Kontakt mit Leuten über große Strecken vor der "Erfindung" von sozialen Netzwerken mindestens genauso gut funktioniert hat wie jetzt mit dem Branchenprimus.
> 
> ...



Ich bin mal so frei und schließe mich dieser Argumentation an. ^^


----------



## Deathstyle (12. August 2011)

Natürlich dauert es nicht länger eine Nachricht bei Facebook (o. Ä.) zu verfassen als eine Mail zu schreiben. Allerdings hast du bei Facebook noch News und Termine über Firmen, Musiker, Sport usw. auf einem Blick, dazu kommt das man Fragen in den "Raum stellen" kann, man hat den Chat und schnelle zugriffe auf Bilder von Freunden usw. Ob man das nun alles braucht steht natürlich außer Frage aber ich will es nicht missen. Kurz gesagt ist es einfach praktischer als eine Email.


----------



## Perkone (12. August 2011)

Gar keines mehr


----------



## The Reptil (12. August 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Wenn du einen google account(den normalen halt) hast einfach irgendwo eines dieser google+(i like dinger da) in artikeln suchen drauf klicken und von dort aus dann einen account erstellen(in den normalen google account musst du eingeloggt sein).
> 
> Feddich.



geht nicht wird nur auf meinem normale Google Profil angezeigt bin aber nicht bei Google+ :-(


----------



## Sam_Fischer (12. August 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nGugj1ym594

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



aber nicht mit meinem echten Namen.


----------



## Grushdak (12. August 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> Na dann hoff ich schwer, dass Du weder... oder sonst irgendwas hörst, das in den letzten 50 Jahren Mainstream war. + ...


Hmm, da bringst Du aber m.E. etwas durcheinander.
Natürlich wird es bei jedem Menschen Dinge geben, die er mag, die Teil des Mainstreams sind.
Das heißt aber noch lange nicht, daß man den Mainstream mag, daß man mit ihm geht.
Man hört, sieht, isst etc. Dinge, weil man sie eben mag und nicht, weil einem suggeriert wird, man ist ohne die Dinge im Abseits.

Und genau das empfinde ich z.B. auch bei Facebook - <Wie, noch nicht bei Facebook? Alle sind da!>
Das höre ich immer wieder mal.
Es mag sein, daß sehr viele User diese Netzwerke (sind nicht sozial ) auch gerne nutzen.
Dennoch werden es auch sehr viele User sein, die es nutzen, nur um dazuzugehören - oder um auch angeblich ja nichts zu verpassen.

Bitte ... wer es meint zu brauchen ...
Ich brauche es Gott sei dank nicht.

Und nur wenn ich gegen Mainstream und dieses Gehabe bin - heißt es nicht, daß ich Dinge daraus nicht mögen darf!

greetz


----------



## Davatar (16. August 2011)

Na da widersprichst Du Dir aber selbst: Du bist nicht bei Facebook, weils für Dich "Mainstream" ist. Aber Dinge die man mag, darf man tun, auch wenn sie "Mainstream" sind. Das impliziert auch, dass man bei Facebook Mitglied sein darf, wenn mans mag.

Und wer Dinge tut nur weils "in" ist, man selbst es aber eigentlich nicht gut findet, ist eh ein Idiot.


----------



## Manaori (16. August 2011)

Mh... ich bin derzeit selber bei keinem sozialen Netzwerk und habe es in nächster Zukunft eigentlich auch nicht vor. Und nein, es hat nichts mit Mainstream und nicht Mainstream zu tun. 
Meine Weigerung beruht zwar auch ein wenig drauf, dass es mich nervt, wenn mir jeder sagt ich soll mich da anmelden weil es so toll ist und wenn nicht bin ich asozial (so schon gehört), aber auch und vor allem darauf, dass ich es für mich nicht brauche. Mit wem ich Kontakt halten will,mit dem tue ich es über Skype und per Mail. Die Leute in meiner Kontaktliste sind größtenteils meine Schwester (die im Saarland wohnt, also kommt telefonieren teuer), Bekannte aus meinen Foren und gute Freunde. Meine Emailadresse gebe ich auch an die weiter, wenn sie mich mal von Arbeit aus oder so erreichen wollen. Und mehr brauche ich eigentlich nicht. Wenn sich das mal ändert, kann es gut sein dass ich mir FB oder Google+ hole, aber im Moment sehe ich keinen Grund zu und bin ehrlich gesagt froh wenn man mich mit dem Kram in Ruhe lässt. Der Hype darum ist für die, die es nicht mögen, doch ein wenig nervend weil es einem von allen Seiten aufgedrängt wird.


----------



## Doofkatze (16. August 2011)

Ich bin ja recht neugierig. Teilweise interessiert mich, was aus manchen gescheiterten Existenzen, denen ich begegnen musste, geworden ist.

Und da haben wir über die Zeit hinweg eben einen Wechsel vollzogen.

Früher war es eben Studi+Meinvz, wo wir als Schüler fungiert haben, kurz vor Ende der Auszubildendenzeit sind wir dann auf Facebook gewechselt, wo ich jetzt nicht nur Kontakt zu Ehemaligen der einzelnen Schulen habe (auch wenn es nur als Freundesliste besteht (ich muss ja nicht mit ihnen schreiben/sprechen)), sondern auch zu Leuten, zu denen ich sonst nur auf Festen oder ähnlichem Kontakt habe, beispielsweise dem Familienteil meines Schwagers, die mich merkwürdigerweise...mögen...

Es gibt doch nichts schöneres, als eine vernünftige Ausbildung hinter sich gebracht zu haben, um dann zu sehen, wie andere Schüler, die nur all zu gerne auf einen losgegangen sind, seit 7 Jahren nichts machen (alternativ werden sie alle Erzieher... Oo) und wöchentlich Bilder von ihren tollen Partys hochladen, in denen sie auf recht fragwürdigen Fotos zu sehen sind, bei denen jeder Arbeitgeber sich ein entsprechendes Bild von den Leuten machen könnte.


----------



## orkman (16. August 2011)

frueher : msn 
heute : facebook und seit heute twitter ... ich bin kein absoluter fan davon aber fuer examen an der uni oder news is es echt nuetzlich ... zum beispiel hab ich ueber facebook von nem busstreik erfahren der 1 woche dauern sollte ... haette ich dies net spaet abends ueber facebook von nem freund erfahren waere ich dumm dran gewesen am naechsten morgen ... so muss der freund net jedem ne sms schicken ... sondern macht einfach nen allgemein post und alle wissens

gleiches waehrend den examen ... morgens die ersten die im muendlichen durch muessen schreiben denen auf facebook welche profs da sind und fragen stellen... so kann man sich moralisch vorbereiten und weiss +- welche faecher kommen ... auch wenn man nur noch 2 stunden hat um das fach einmal zu ueberfliegen


----------

